# Mowing around your hives. How do you do it?



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a question I'm sure has been addressed before, but I'm going to toss it out again since there are so many of us that are new here.

How do you mow or trim around your hives?

My hive is located in my lower back yard. While I don't have to keep the grass as neat and trimmed as my front yard, I still have to trim it, about every two to three weeks. In that part of the yard, around my hive and crepe myrtles, I use a push mower. And I usually wear my veil while mowing that close to the hive. 

But a couple of weeks ago, I mowed the lower yard with my riding lawn tractor, and one of my girls head-butted and followed me all the way back to the house. 

I'm thinking the lawn tractor makes more vibrations than the push mower, maybe that's what shook her up.

So give me some ideas on how you mow around your hives. I'm sure the advice will help me and the many other newbies on here.

Mark

PS - Here's a look at my hive. I'm kind of like the guy that wants to show you pictures of his kids, huh?


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a foot or 2 of dead grass around the hives, but sometimes the girls are still a little testy about me mowing. What I do to avoid upsetting them is to mow a partial area near them and move on; come back in a little bit and do some more, etc. 

It doesn't take that much more time, and I don't upset the bees.

Walt


----------



## icodebot (Apr 18, 2009)

I moved my hive twice this year, only about 4 feet each time. I can tell you that they really did not like that! I had no choice in my situation. 

Anyway, it seemed to really confuse them. They hovered around where the old location was for days. Forgers would come back to the old location and gradually work there way over that last agonizing 4 feet to the new location. I'd just mow around them they'll get over it quicker than they would if you move the hive. You could use a hand grass trimmers by the way, to get around close to the hive.


----------



## fishon (May 13, 2009)

Hi, just put on your bee suit and mow and weedwhack all you want to, that's what I do!! The earlier in the AM the better. Good luck.


----------



## bk21701 (May 22, 2009)

You either mow for about 3 seconds and leave immediately.. in your full suit, or not mow at all. I was fully suited up last week and mowed all around my hives. I took about 30 stings on my gloves and couldn't even count how many in the suit. I have never seem my hives be that aggressive towards mowing. But needless to say I'm not mowing anytime again soon.


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

Walt B said:


> What I do to avoid upsetting them is to mow a partial area near them and move on; come back in a little bit and do some more, etc. Walt


Walt: I read somewhere else, can't remember where, that someone also uses that method. They mow around the general area of the hives, giving the girls a "heads up" that there is activity in the area -- I guess time to get accustomed to it -- and then as they finish, they mow around the hive. The theory is that if they see you -- slowly and gradually -- they don't feel a threat.

I've been doing just fine mowing down there until a couple of weeks ago, then I was followed back to the house, and she just wouldn't let up. And the grass needs mowing again, so I'm trying to see what works for others.

I was told by some southern Virginia beeks that a guy was weed-eating a bee yard for a guy in Pittsylvania County and got stung multiple times. This was a few months ago. Anyway, he apparently got close to a hot hive, they nailed him, he apparently panicked, which in-turn caused him to have a heart attack and he died.

In my situation, I have a really docile hive most of the time, but...I just want to do what's best. I like to keep the girls happy...and my neighbors too!


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

fishon said:


> Hi, just put on your bee suit and mow and weedwhack all you want to, that's what I do!! The earlier in the AM the better. Good luck.


Mmmm, I would think that mowing around a hive would probably follow in the same category as working a hive: do it in the middle of the day so a lot of the bees would be out in the field. I'm thinking that early morning or late evening would be the worst time...since the box would be full of bees then.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

I have mowed around my hive several times this year. Have not had any problems or issues with the bees. I do see a few more come out to investigate but since I don't spend a whole lot of time around them, they just leave me along. This next year I will be putting down mulch around on the ground just for weed and grass control (less lawn to mow) since I hate to mow.


----------



## petalumadude (Aug 4, 2009)

As early in the morning as possible.
Or as late as possible, air temp cool->cold.
Using veil / suit Weedwack, there is less vibration.

When honey is sealed in hives, the girls are more defensive. So you will notice the ease in mowing in the early summer and spring, and it gets a little more testy as the nectar flow increases.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a old rideing mower, banks, pops, and shakes !

I mow around the hives about once a month,I just go by fast, with the exhaust and grass discharge away from the hive.

Other than that nothing special, but I would suggest " DON"T bump into the hive ". :lpf:

PCM


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

fishon said:


> The earlier in the AM the better.


I do it after I'm home from work, about 5pm. That way most of the foragers are out and about. If you disrupt hive activity by mowing early in the day that might tend to set the hive back for the rest of that day. Likewise, I try to work hives later in the day while foragers are still out so that I disrupt the hive as little as possible. My theory is that the more you work the hive and disrupt them, the more likely they are to abscond. I know it's anecdotal but so far, it's worked for me. I see very few hives abscond anymore. Of course I've changed just about everyything else (foundationless, no treatments, IPM bottom boards) I do since the days of huge deadouts and empty hives. It could be any of the factors or any combination of them that's leading to my success. It could also be the ceasing of treatments that's leading to my success. I'm not going to perform trials and find out. I like success.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Smoke the hive then mow around them.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

I mow in front of my hives every weekend, blowing past them on my ZTM, cigar blowing smoke, passing through a cloud of bees 12 hives long. They usually leave me alone. This time of year I like to do it later in the day, when most of the foragers have returned and the runways are less crowded. But, I don't have to mow around them, only in front of them, about three feet away.

Back when I had only three hives, I mowed all around them with a push gas mower. They never bothered me. But, I only walked directly in front of the hives once.

Even earlier, when I only had two hives, I mulched all around them and planted flowers. They looked nice, and I didn't have to mow as close to them.

My how times have changed.

Bill


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

I use my John Deere and a weed whip. Does not phase them.


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

PCM said:


> I would suggest "DON'T bump into the hive". :lpf:


I learned that lesson over the weekend. I was doing maintenance on my hive and while trying to get a bunch of bees out of one hive body into another using the "shake" method - I misjudged the distance and whacked the top of the hive.

They were NOT pleased! :lookout:


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I usually mow during the time when most of the field bee's are out working. I'll wear my vail until I've mowed about ten feet out from the hives. Then I finish the rest of the back yard. Seldom any unhappy bee's. I also like to mow shortly after working the hives...as they've been recently smoked and are usually not concerned then about the mower.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest using a lawn mower. They seem well designed for mowing grass.

Roland


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

You people need to get new hives. ( JOKING)!  I have 12 in my back yard and my wife mowes right in front of them. Not even a head but. They don't care. They consist of 2 Russians, 6 Muts, 2 NWC, and 2 MH. They just don't care. She mowes 2-3 times a week. Good luck.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I too have 12 hives in my back yard. I mow right past them. Some of them are within 6 inches or closer of the mower deck. I cut the grass as often as it needs it. This week it was 2 times. I have only been stung once. I use a riding mower and I wear shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> my wife mowes


:scratch::scratch:

How did you pull that off???


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Stay behind them as much as possible. When you don't pass in the front they don't seem to be bothered near as much. I never wear a veil mowing, and I mow right up to them. I pass in U shapes from behind and cross over in front getting closer until I make one long pass right in front of all of them. I then trim from the back. Course mine aren't too hot. I have accidentally trown grass all over the entrances more than onec, I mean clobbering the girls with grass, never seemed to bother them.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

My point about waiting for the cloud of foragers to thin out in the evening is not because the bees are prone to attack me. The defenders of the hives always seem to ignore me, even though I blow cuttings all over the entrance boards. It's that with so many bees coming and going from the hives, it is more likely that one will misjudge the vector of the big, smelly, noisy thing rolling through her glide path and slam into me by accident. In the face or hair, this often results in a sting, kind of a knee jerk reaction on the bee's part. Two weeks ago I took one on the eyelid exactly that way. I actually saw her run into me.

It's not until the fourth or fifth pass (50 inch deck <--- now THAT I checked carefully for typos) that I get far enough away from the hives to get out of that cloud. So, later in the day works better for me precisely because most of the bees are back in the hives and not flying into or out of them.


When I spray the electric fence base with Round Up, usually once, maybe twice a year, I also spray around the hives. As a result I have minimal ground maintenance beyond pulling the occasional sapling.

Bill


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

Roland said:


> I would suggest using a lawn mower. They seem well designed for mowing grass. Roland


Thousands of comedians out of work and you want to break into the business?

:banana:


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

NasalSponge said:


> :scratch::scratch:
> 
> How did you pull that off???


My wife argues with me over who gets to mow the grass. It's actually past time to mow pastures here and she also wants to mow with the tractor. I just put up a little resistance and then let hor do it.

I guess she likes to be outside, doing some good.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver Dam said:


> You people need to get new hives. ( JOKING)!  She mowes 2-3 times a week. Good luck.


2- 3 times a WEEK ??  In Azle? That must be one heck of a sprinkler system you have...and unbelievably fast growing grass!


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

NC-Bee-Dude said:


> Mmmm, I would think that mowing around a hive would probably follow in the same category as working a hive: do it in the middle of the day so a lot of the bees would be out in the field. I'm thinking that early morning or late evening would be the worst time...since the box would be full of bees then.


Not if you live in Texas! With temps 100 - 110 most of the time, a bee suit and/or mowing just isn't fun in the middle of the day! I generally mow in the evening (6 or 7p), using a riding and push mower (around the garden beds) in shorts and t-shirt and I've never been bothered. I look at the hives here and there just to make sure they don't look like they're getting ticked. I've heard and do believe they get to know you. I'm trying to put newspapers down topped with mulch around the hives to not disturb them, also. I'll probably plant with mint, which bees like and keeps away mice and ants.

My big brother mowed near the hive at my grandparents and he got hit 6 times and ran down the driveway and up the road before getting clear. I told them to not let anyone but Dad or I mow there, since they seem to know us and never bother us, but beings as I'm female, they don't bother to listen, regardless of the fact that I'm the beekeeper (not to mention by far the most educated) and my dad actually told my brother to just go right up to the hive, they don't mind mowing (he REALLY doesn't listen)! inch: They used to have a wild hive there and my grandad mowed all the time with no problem, but when my little brother mowed, he got stung, so you'd think they'd at least have remembered that. My girls and I still managed to get the blame for the stings, though I maintain it falls elsewhere. 

For those questioning the wives wanting to mow, I've always liked mowing as well. Beats the heck out of housework. I did notice all I saw posted were from Texas, so maybe it's just in our genes down here.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a backpack sprayer with some Roundup a couple times a year.


----------



## Beaver Dam (May 27, 2008)

I messed up the direction I mowed a couple of times.:doh: She said that she could do it better than I could. And you guys know, if you've been married any length of time know, you can't argue with a woman.:no: She has been doing it her way all this time. Don't get me wrong, I did do it while she was giving birth to my kids for a couple of weeks. We've been married for 30+ years. And by-golley she does do a better job than me.:lpf: And yes I do have a good well and sprinkler system.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

I round up a few inches around the hive, so I don't have to weed whack. But my bees don't seem to have any trouble with me mowing. Ofcourse they are in a TBH on 33 inch legs. I mow right up under them and all around. Try putting your hives up on a 1-2 foot stand.


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

I scythed around my hives. When I first got my hives I started scything about 15-20 feet away from them and worked closer. I wasn't wearing any gear. Finally, when I was hanging out just a few feet from the entrance of one of the hives a guard finally nailed me (actually I'm not sure whether it meant to nail me or a bee just got into my hair and when I swatted at it thinking it was a deer fly...anyways I needed my first sting  )...

Point is they didn't mind me scything away, I was around the hives for 20 minutes or so and think it was a fine way to do it.

If any of you are wondering about the speed or practicality of a scythe, think gas-powered trimmer, only a little bit faster, a lot quieter, no projectiles, and a little bit more effort. Maintenance is about the same, but of course, no gas.


----------



## DOrr (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got my hives at least a foot off of the ground at the lowest point. I think it helps with the exhaust and thrown grass. I also hunker down as I pass to make the obstruction smaller. They don't seem to mind, even the new hives seem to tolerate it.

When all else fails... send the wife. I like that!


----------



## kjbann (Jun 30, 2009)

My two hives are on 30" x 36" x 2-1/2" poured slabs spaced about 6 ft. apart. The slab tops are slightly above ground level. Makes mowing a snap with my 60" ztr mower and keeps things neat. I need to put down another slab for a trapout in progress. This works fine for me, but probably wouldn't work for a large bee yard.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Lil Grain of Rice said:


> If any of you are wondering about the speed or practicality of a scythe, think gas-powered trimmer, only a little bit faster, a lot quieter, no projectiles, and a little bit more effort. Maintenance is about the same, but of course, no gas.


LOL, I'm betting some people are still trying to figure out what you are talking about. I grew up cleaning electric and regular fences on the farm with one. I tried to find one the other day. Drove all over town, the idiots at all the big box stores had no clue what I was talking about even after I mimicked the motions of using one.


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, finding a scythe, especially a good one, is getting harder over here. There are several places, but hands down the one I reccomend is a family of passionate scythe afficionados, the Vidos, who regularly import scythe blades from Austria and sell them, as well as adjustable snathes they designed and are working with some Amish in Ontario who are making them. They can be found on the web at:

www.scytheconnection.com (Peter Vido and family, the originators)

and 

[email protected] (Alexander Vido, who is actually running the "store")

Last time I tried contacting Peter's family they didn't respond, I think they are getting back to their farm and have passed the torch largely to Peter's brother, Alex, which is probably best in any case, as Peter can be difficult to deal with, some times. Anyways, they'll set you up right as can be.

If you are used to the British/American style of scythe which is a heavy stamped piece of steel, I think you'll be very pleased by the Austrian hand-forged scythe, which is lighter and all around a better tool. Which is probably why scythes fell into disuse as quickly as they did in the Anglo-American tradition. Curiously, scythe sales have never been higher, although it is predominantly Turkey, as I understand it, that is buying them up.

Yeah, I clean all the fence lines on this farm, and the scythe is the quickest way, cept for where page wire is in the picture.

If you prefer, I believe there is an importer of Austrian scythe blades in the states called Marugg, but I can't reccomend them. Lee Valley Tools in Canada, which also does mail order sales if they don't have any stores in the states, also sells one kind of blade, which is alright enough, and an adjustable snathe which I have tried and think is crapola.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use top entrances and never mow around my hives...


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe if you had a scythe, Michael, you'd go back to bottom entrances so you had an excuse to mow some grass? 

Love your site! As a 3-week old beekeeper with no money I'll be sticking to the equipment I've got for the rest of this year, but hopefully by next year I have the time and money to start switching to small cell narrow frame and mediums.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maybe if you had a scythe, Michael, you'd go back to bottom entrances so you had an excuse to mow some grass?

The skunks would love that. I wouldn't.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> The skunks would love that. I wouldn't.


One of the advantages of electric netting fence is that it in addition to bears it also keeps out those little buggers.

Bill


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't mow around mine because there about a foot and a half up. My buddies dad however just blows by his on the rider like he ain't ever heard of bees. He never gets stung as far as I know. Ive even seen him back up and maneuver around it to get as close as possible. 

I do weed whack the grass from underneath my bear fence wire to keep it from shorting out. Never seems to bother em.  I seem to get the most attention from them for some reason when I change the battery.


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice (Jul 30, 2009)

Good point, Michael. Until I switch to top entrances, if I do, I want to at least get my hives up 16" or so. I heard somewhere getting the skunks to have to stand up and expose their belly to get at the bees can teach them a lesson.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with hives 16" off the ground is that top box is 16" higher and I sometimes need a ladder as it is...


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Hit-and-run.

I mow the general area, make a pass next to the hive, then head to another part of the bee yard. Make a pass against another colony, then head back to the first area. Repeat... If the colonies are lined up neatly it goes pretty quick. The girls don't mind me hitting the sides & back so much as when I make my run across the entrances.

We use a self propelled walk-behind line trimmer for most of our mowing. Kind of a weed whacker on steroids. Our biggest problem is keeping wild mustard under control. If you don't stay on top of it around here it will take over.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> The problem with hives 16" off the ground is that top box is 16" higher and I sometimes need a ladder as it is...


I found something at home depot that might be helpful to you. It's a "ladder" platform that is about 3' or so high and runs horizontally for about 4'-5'. I think it's used a lot by painters and people in the home improvement business. My hives are off the ground a couple of feet and it's a godsend for the productive ones. I've found it very useful for swarms as well. Gives you a lot more working room than a ladder and I haven't had any swarms so far out of reach with it. It was around $40.


----------



## NC-Bee-Dude (Jun 20, 2009)

terri lynn said:


> I told them to not let anyone but Dad or I mow there, since they seem to know usand never bother us, but beings as I'm female, they don't bother to listen, regardless of the fact that I'm the beekeeper.


Terri Lynn: Its funny that you said that. My great grandfather, who is long dead, kept bees forever. My dad told me that my great grandfather never wore a veil or gloves in his life, and was one of those fortunate souls who used little smoke. He never or rarely got stung. But my father and my uncles -- different story. My dad told me that he and the other kids could stand at the top of the hill, hundreds of yards away, and just look at the bees, and they would find him and sting him. He swore that my grandfather's bees knew him and him alone, and the rest, the strangers, got the stings. Maybe that theory, that bees know their keeper, goes hand-in-hand with the superstition of "telling the bees" of bad news in a family, like a death. There was a family here in my area that did that; they would "tell the bees" when events happened. Maybe there is something to it. *Insert Twilight Zone music here*


----------



## Almond Grower (May 25, 2005)

I mow around the hives with this:

http://geocities.com/[email protected]/Team_Camaro/Mower-005.jpg

The first pass is never a problem. On the second pass they are ready for me. I hold my breath and hope for the best as I pass by.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a serious case of tractor envy. My 30 hp Kubota now looks tiny.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I found something at home depot that might be helpful to you...

I moved them down to ground level now, I don't need a platform...


----------

